# Cover Entire Car With WD40



## windhys (Jun 21, 2001)

Here's a crazy idea. What if I cover the whole car with WD40 after a good car wash. Will it prevent dust from sticking and prevent rust as well? It gives that nice shiny after wax look after a good WD40 wipe


----------



## jediv6 (Oct 19, 2006)

Will look shinny but no idea what it will do to the paintwork in time?

I spray it all over the engine bay, and on the brake rotors, when the cars not being driven:thumbup:

Why not spray the car take some pics and post on here:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

it might make your car look nice for a minute, but it will get dirty real fast being that oily outside.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Brake fluid works really well for exactly what you are trying to do.


----------



## toddhought (Jul 13, 2006)

Troll thread is obvious.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

toddhought said:


> Troll thread is obvious.


 lol, ur right :facepalm:


----------



## WheezerMF (Aug 20, 2011)

If you 'heatset' the WD40 with a flame (a match will work, but a MAP-gas torch works best) IMMEDIATELY after you spray it on, it will last the life of the car.


----------



## 2ptslow golf (Aug 10, 2008)

Dipyourcar.com buy the kit cans will be streaky


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*a good wax job*

if you keep it clean it's easy and will last for awhile. vw duds have good paint and clean up easily.


----------



## ddd8896 (Jan 9, 2012)

windhys said:


> Here's a crazy idea. What if I cover the whole car with WD40 after a good car wash. Will it prevent dust from sticking and prevent rust as well? It gives that nice shiny after wax look after a good WD40 wipe


That's kind of like wiping your a$$hole with sandpaper after you lay a log. Try some quick detailer instead opcorn:


----------



## 1995Camry (Jun 17, 2012)

jediv6 said:


> Will look shinny but no idea what it will do to the paintwork in time?
> 
> I spray it all over the engine bay, and on the brake rotors, when the cars not being driven:thumbup:
> 
> Why not spray the car take some pics and post on here:thumbup:


it seems to me that brakes+oil is a bad idea


----------

